# 12 weeks with UTI



## Strawberrygirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I got back from my holiday yesterday, had a nice time but got a little stressed out about a few high blood sugars (over 14mmol/l once a day for first 3 days) but they eventually settled. Anyway got home to find a letter from my obstetrician to say that I have a urine infection which needs treatment. I feel fine apart from the need to pee all the time!. Today I went to my GP who prescribed Trimethprim but when I read the leaflet, before I took any medication it said *DO NOT TAKE IF PREGNANT*, so I phoned the GP back and they said "oh no you better not take it if it says that".  Just as well I checked!!! Anyway they made me send off another urine sample and I have to wait until this friday to see if I need any treatment, i'm scared as to what will happen in the mean time as I have heard UTIs can cause misscarriage and I have lost all confidence in my GP.


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi girl pleased to hear you had a good holiday,sounds incompitence of the highest kind to me hun on your GP's part what a discrace, if like me who is a perosn that does not always check the leaflet that comes with it the medication  you could of been in serious danger,id think careful if i was you about changing docs a mistake like that would put me off them for life.


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 12, 2010)

That sucks, Try not to worry because it wont help.

Stupid GP, thats so shocking it could have done you real damage.

Take care xx


----------



## rachelha (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad you had a good holiday, don't stress about the odd high reading, I am sure you corrected it quickly.  

The advice on the medication leaflet may just say do not take if pregnant as they are being cautious as it has not been tested on pregnant people, rather than they know it has a bad affect, so dont worry too much.  It is disgraceful of your GP not to check though

Have you got a scan coming up soon?

Rx


----------



## Chrissie (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi glad you had a good holiday & hope you feel better soon!!

Don't worry too much about the odd high reading! I'm sure you've been told to test more frequently so you'll be picking up high/low readings quickly & you can correct them. High readings are only a problem if they are consistent for several days. 
If i remember correctly you've got a pump? I email my team a spreadsheet of my readings daily if you want i can email you a copy its handy to be able to see any patterns. Your basal rates & bolus ratio's will change frequently throughout the pregnancy & it can be a bit scary how much extra you need towards then end.
You can always ask any questions & i'll try & help as much as i can, you can pm me if you want

Chrissie xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, turns out I no longer or never have had a UTI because latest sample I sent has come back clear so I don't have to have antibiotics which i'm pleased about. I'm still quite annoyed at GP though, never take what they say as gospel.


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> Thanks, turns out I no longer or never have had a UTI because latest sample I sent has come back clear so I don't have to have antibiotics which i'm pleased about. I'm still quite annoyed at GP though, never take what they say as gospel.
> 
> Chrissie I would love a copy of that spread sheet if thats ok, my email address is
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrissie (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi 
I'll send you a email now 
Is there anyway you can block or remove your post so nobody else gets hold of your email address? Maybe one of the mods would be able to help?
xxx


----------

